

Microsoft Finally Allows Customers to Legally Download Windows 7 ISOs - paralelogram
http://hothardware.com/news/microsoft-finally-allows-customers-to-legally-download-windows-7-isos

======
ziles88
Microsoft is really stepping it up. They've finally learned how to make a
honeypot ;)

